# Rare 1975 64 ounce Coca Cola Bottle



## WesternPA-collector

I just got this today at a great price. It was made by Anchor Hocking in South Connellsville, PA for only a short amount of time because of high cost of production and the weight of the bottle. It is almost three pounds and is 13 inches tall. I wish I could find the cap that goes with it.


----------



## bottles_inc

pretty cool. Imagine lugging that home from the grocery store full with no handle


----------



## RoyalRuby

Here's a couple pics from one currently on eBay showing the cap.


----------



## slugplate

WesternPA-collector said:


> I just got this today at a great price. It was made by Anchor Hocking in South Connellsville, PA for only a short amount of time because of high cost of production and the weight of the bottle. It is almost three pounds and is 13 inches tall. I wish I could find the cap that goes with it.
> View attachment 200828View attachment 200829View attachment 200830View attachment 200832


Nice! Looks like a mint bottle. Imagine the amount of glass they used for each bottle, probably why it was discontinued.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

RoyalRuby said:


> Here's a couple pics from one currently on eBay showing the cap.View attachment 200836View attachment 200837


Thanks for sharing those photos. Now I know what the cap for it looks like.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

bottles_inc said:


> pretty cool. Imagine lugging that home from the grocery store full with no handle


That would almost be a workout!


----------



## WesternPA-collector

slugplate said:


> Nice! Looks like a mint bottle. Imagine the amount of glass they used for each bottle, probably why it was discontinued.


It's the real thick glass similar to the older 6 ounce coke bottles. So yes, it was a lot of glass.


----------



## Soda

FULL 64oz COCA-COLA FOAM LABEL SODA BOTTLE  | eBay
					

<p>FULL 64oz COCA-COLA FOAM LABEL SODA BOTTLE. PLEASE SEE PICTURES FOR CONDITION AND E-MAIL WITH QUESTIONS.</p><br><p>I AM HAPPY TO COMBINE SHIPPING ON MULTIPLE BOTTLE PURCHASES! LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU’RE INTERESTED IN, AND I CAN GIVE YOU AN ESTIMATED SHIPPING COST!</p><br><p>WE STILL HAVE...



					www.ebay.com
				




Figured you might wanna see this.


----------

